# My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl (available for Free)



## Martyprod (Mar 27, 2011)

Edit ! 22th november 2011. 

Hello, I'm Didier Martini, I'm a french hearing impaired pianist / keyboards player and composer. For some people who maybe know me, i did the beta testing of several Scarbee products in the 2000's. 

With my health issue, I'm trying to produce Albums and Tunes even with the fact that I lost my capacities of hearing in an hearing trauma in May 1995.

i just released my first tune with the following people :

Didier Martini - Keys (me !! )
Martin Miller - Guitars
Eric Marienthal - Sax
Will Lee - Bass
Dave Weckl - Drums

this tune is now available FOR FREE for Listening and Downloading on my website :

http://www.didiermartini.com 

there is a Donation button if you liked the tune and my work in case of ... 

thanks for your comments and support.
Didier Martini


----------



## impressions (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah, very nice fusion!
i know dave weckl, one of the best out there!


----------



## mverta (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Right on.

Weckl was like a God to me when I was in high school, practicing rudiments 24 hours a day; Marienthal and I chased each other on the charts in the 90's and Will Lee, well - 'nuff said.

Congrats on putting together a dream team for your project! 

_Mike


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*



mverta @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> Right on.
> 
> Weckl was like a God to me when I was in high school, practicing rudiments 24 hours a day; Marienthal and I chased each other on the charts in the 90's and Will Lee, well - 'nuff said.
> 
> ...



thanks !!

my project feature as well Michael landau, john pena, jimmy johnson, John JR Robinson, Mitchel Forman, benny greb and more TBA  ... 

it's a life time project. thanks for your comments !


----------



## lux (Mar 27, 2011)

Massive appearances indeed. Many congrats Didier, sounds like great fun.

Luca


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 27, 2011)

lux @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> Massive appearances indeed. Many congrats Didier, sounds like great fun.
> 
> Luca



thank you !!


----------



## bdr (Mar 27, 2011)

congrats, great line up, will check out the album.


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 27, 2011)

bdr @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> congrats, great line up, will check out the album.



hi, thanks.

no album for now .. i'm releasing the tunes, one by one until the album is done . this project is so expensive that i can't produce all the tunes in one go... so each tune are released when completed, and the money is used to help to produce and finish the next tune... 

next tunes available very soon will be : song featuring Michael landau, eric marienthal, john pena and JR Robinson, and an another tune featuring Mitchel forman on piano solo.

thanks for your comments and support !!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Best of Luck with this is of course!
Great players and playing!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 28, 2011)

Really awesome work! These are some of my favorite players, especially Dave Weckl and Eric Marienthal. Very glad to see this and I wish you the best of fortune with this.


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations! That must have been a great experience


----------



## madbulk (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw this thread the other day, finally got around to listening. Great tune. And it sounds fantastic, almost like you got THE Dave Weckl on it and not just some guy named Dave Weckl. 
Congrats, Man. I don't know all of those names. I probably should. I love Jimmy Johnson's playing. Can't wait to hear that one.
So, you didn't have all these guys in a room, did you? Is this the thing where you send Weckl a track and he plays on it and sends it back from his studio?


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 29, 2011)

bryla @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Congratulations! That must have been a great experience



yes, thanks , it's always a choc when i receive the tracks and i listen to them for the first time


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 29, 2011)

madbulk @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Saw this thread the other day, finally got around to listening. Great tune. And it sounds fantastic, almost like you got THE Dave Weckl on it and not just some guy named Dave Weckl.
> Congrats, Man. I don't know all of those names. I probably should. I love Jimmy Johnson's playing. Can't wait to hear that one.
> So, you didn't have all these guys in a room, did you? Is this the thing where you send Weckl a track and he plays on it and sends it back from his studio?



yeah, it's the Real Dave Weckl  ...

right, i'm living on the french riviera with a lot of hearing issue. last time i could hear any sound was in march 2010. i have 4 to 5 albums material already composed, it was a hard decision to take. and after searching the right one during 15 years (andl lot of issue to find a sound enginner and musicians who would understand how i want the music to sound), i finnally found someone who could mix and finish the production of my songs (the guitar player, martin miller).

so beleive it or not, but i only heard twice the final version of the song since the production has been ended (beginning of february.. lol  ... 

yes,, i composed and did the demo here, and sent the tracks with a chart , a demo, and the track without the drums , bass, etc . with a click to each musicians. most of them recorded in their home studio. some recorded in a real studio. 

i'll try my best to have 2 very very special guest on the last track of the album who is a tribute to Los Lobotomys/Toto, so that's mean, i will try to get ... S.M , S.L and J.P on the tune  (try to guess   ).

thanks for your support !


----------



## mverta (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

J.P. is either Jeff Porcaro or John Patitucci. Either way, cool. 

_Mike


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*



mverta @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> J.P. is either Jeff Porcaro or John Patitucci. Either way, cool.
> 
> _Mike



you lost .. think about Los lobotomys , the second album  ... and jeff porcaro is unfortunatly Dead.


----------



## mverta (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Oh shit, that's right. I blocked out Porcaro's death for the same reason I block out Michael Brecker's.


_Mike


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*



mverta @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Oh [email protected]#t, that's right. I blocked out Porcaro's death for the same reason I block out Michael Brecker's.
> 
> 
> _Mike



it's because they are still alive in music, everywhere....


----------



## mverta (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Amen.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Amazing story. Thanks so much for sharing it.

Had never heard of Lobotomy before this, but how about Steve Morse and Steve Lukather?
And JP. if you didn't have John Patittuchi on your other tune, I'm assuming he's less available, so he's not my guess. And I don't have another one.

They're all good players, but was JP the backbone of Toto or what? 
And the Brecker thing is still heartbreaking.

It's funny too, that as I think of both of these great players, my mind is focusing on these little snippets of music that in no way defined them, more like the opposite, but little simple melodies or sounds or riffs or fills, or signature grooves. Things that hit you somewhere and stay there forever.
The sax from Your Latest Trick on the big Dire Straits record. Isn't that him? I'm remembering it from the liner notes way back when. Remember album covers, Nick? 
And the fills in Pamela from JP.


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*



madbulk @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Amazing story. Thanks so much for sharing it.
> 
> Had never heard of Lobotomy before this, but how about Steve Morse and Steve Lukather?
> And JP... if you didn't have him on your other tune, I'm assuming he's less available, so he's not my guess. And I don't have another one.
> ...



hi ok, here is the solution :
los lobotoò    X²    YÍ    YÜ    ÙÈ    Ùì     c     v    !    !-    TË    U/    ‘š    ‘Å    ‘%|    ‘%¨    “šå    “›     •fì    •fù    –\ø    –]N    šÄ    šƒ    ›pØ    ›pø    ›xV    ›x·    ›|h    ›|‡    ›|Ž    ›|®    ›³    ›³    œFÍ    œFÙ    žô    žô4    ŸC    ŸCR    ŸCÊ    ŸD!    ŸŒ&    ŸŒo     2Z     2Ø    ¡¥    ¡    ¢    ¢a    ¦Ü¤    ¦ÜÒ    §Žó    §    ¨o,    ¨o9    ¨pA    ¨p\    ©9‰    ©9Ñ    ©‹Ê    ©Œ     ©ø    ©ør    ªr    ª    ªý=    ªþ    ¬r›    ¬rò    ¬¸&    ¬¹L    °3    °R    ²÷É    ²÷ü    ¶¤Ò    ¶¤õ    ¸Œ‹    ¸Œ    ¸£—    ¸£»    ¸»³    ¸»»    ¸úý    ¸û:    ¸þŽ    ¸þ˜    ¹}    ¹    ¹N­    ¹Nó    ¹W8    ¹WO    ¹l-    ¹l¼    ¹y     ¹y9    ¹~ë    ¹    ¹ˆ¸    ¹‰
    ¹£æ    ¹¤8    ¹©Ÿ    ¹©Ë    ¹¹|    ¹¹•    ¹»Q    ¹»’    ¹À    ¹À’    ¹È‰              ò    ¹Ý    ¹Ý0    ¹ê_    ¹êh    ¹êŸ    ¹êÃ    ¹õ    ¹õ£    ¹úy    ¹ú    ¹ûý    ¹ü¨    ¹þ¥    ¹þµ    ºÔ    º    ºï    º    º    º     ºþ    º     ºn    º‰    ºf    º•    º    ºJ    º    º    º


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 30, 2011)

lux @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Actually Steve Lukather is my all times favourite guitar player, really hope you can get him on board.



i'll do my best  he already said yes ... i'll see if he will still say yes when the production of the album will be finished...

it's a 9 tunes album ... and i'm releasing the song one by one .. each tune help to produce the next one. if the selling are bad and they are unforunatly , so i must do a lot of promo everywhere, excepting that doing what i did here, will not be censured on other forums ... (it has been censured, on the biggest french forum about music, called audiofanzine) .. 

and it's so specific . who still listen to fusion today ? anyway, it's a long road for me  (and it's the name of one of my tune, ahah ).


----------



## bdr (Mar 30, 2011)

I once went to see Los Lobotomys at the Baked Potato when in LA. I was very pumped to see these great players live. Anyhow Lukather's guitar was the loudest I've ever heard, to the point where I had to leave or else I was gong to pass out. And he spent large chunks of the gig reading from a porno novel with his girlfriend.

Needless to say my wife wasn't too impressed and neither was I. It was very 'male' and immature, I felt like I was amongst a bunch of 14 year old boys making 'pee-pee' jokes who could play really really well.


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 30, 2011)

bdr @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> I once went to see Los Lobotomys at the Baked Potato when in LA. I was very pumped to see these great players live. Anyhow Lukather's guitar was the loudest I've ever heard, to the point where I had to leave or else I was gong to pass out. And he spent large chunks of the gig reading from a porno novel with his girlfriend.
> 
> Needless to say my wife wasn't too impressed and neither was I. It was very 'male' and immature, I felt like I was amongst a bunch of 14 year old boys making 'pee-pee' jokes who could play really really well.



hi, Lukather had "some problems" in the past regarding some addictive substance. since the pass out of his mother and his divorce, this "side" of Lukather seems to have ended.
in regards of the jokes, well, he's a rocker from the 80's   ... 

in regards of the sound, luke told me he's suffering from tinnitus and ears since 1986. i don't know if it's related or not to his sound on stage.. but since many many years now, sounds in concert are now "always" too loud... my ears have been killed in 1995 during a jam session in a gig, and it was the bar's boss who asked to the band to put the volume at full ... not the band itself ... i don't know who take the decision in a concert and at which point . the band ? or not ?

i never leave in my mind one very important point : never forget to dissociate the man and his music, and NOT judging the music by watching "the man" ... judging his talent, not the man. 
look at Chick Corea, would you judge his music by the fact he is a scientologist ? best way is to do the same with everybody ... 

Gino Vannelli wrote a book recently about his life, and this is a point he's telling in the book, during his meeting as a fan with Marvin Gaye and Gene Kupra.


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great music with featuring lot of great musicians. I loved it!

I'm sorry for your hearloss.

Protecting ears is very important for everyone who plays loud music. As a rock guitarist, we play at loud volumes too but I always wear earplugs. I never go to stage or rehearsal without them. I can't really stand any loud situation without my earplugs.


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 31, 2011)

Jem7 @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> Great music with featuring lot of great musicians. I loved it!
> 
> I'm sorry for your hearloss.
> 
> Protecting ears is very important for everyone who plays loud music. As a rock guitarist, we play at loud volumes too but I always wear earplugs. I never go to stage or rehearsal without them. I can't really stand any loud situation without my earplugs.



i don't suffer from hearing loss, but hyperacusis (oversentive hearing) .. but i'm on the way to cure it (it's "incurable" from the official medecine point of view ahah ).... i'm actually writing a book about my discovery and the work who is done on me to cure that and how to cure it .... it will do a big "BOUM" in the health world .... not everybody will like it, ahah  but ... it's for the future ...


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Well done my friend. It's great that after so many years of suffering, you're releasing some really cool music featuring the best of the best! Looking forward to the next track.

~Chris


----------



## bdr (Mar 31, 2011)

Martyprod @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> bdr @ Wed Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I once went to see Los Lobotomys at the Baked Potato when in LA. I was very pumped to see these great players live. Anyhow Lukather's guitar was the loudest I've ever heard, to the point where I had to leave or else I was gong to pass out. And he spent large chunks of the gig reading from a porno novel with his girlfriend.
> ...






Yes, I'm in agreement with you there Didier..I just think of the movie Amadeus, or the music of Wagner also. Sorry for your hearing problems also. But you're making great music!


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*



ChrisAxia @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> Well done my friend. It's great that after so many years of suffering, you're releasing some really cool music featuring the best of the best! Looking forward to the next track.
> 
> ~Chris



thanks chris !! i love you buddy !!!  (no i'm not gay  ).


----------



## Martyprod (Mar 31, 2011)

bdr @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> Yes, I'm in agreement with you there Didier..I just think of the movie Amadeus, or the music of Wagner also. Sorry for your hearing problems also. But you're making great music!



well .. the problem is the movie amadeus .... there is maybe 10% of the life of mozart in the movie ... :( .... 

by the way, one of my ancestor teached music to Mozart and johann christian bach  (no, it's not a joke )...


----------



## tumeninote (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

Congrats! This is kick ass. Love listening to fusion. Hope you get many sales. Weckl is my favorite.


----------



## Jem7 (Apr 2, 2011)

Martyprod @ 31/3/2011 said:


> Jem7 @ Thu Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Great music with featuring lot of great musicians. I loved it!
> ...



Sorry then man. My bad... I've got it wrong


----------



## Martyprod (Apr 2, 2011)

Jem7 @ Sat Apr 02 said:


> Martyprod @ 31/3/2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Jem7 @ Thu Mar 31 said:
> ...



that's ok  thx !!


----------



## Martyprod (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*



tumeninote @ Fri Apr 01 said:


> Congrats! This is kick ass. Love listening to fusion. Hope you get many sales. Weckl is my favorite.



well, the sales on my website are very very poor.
but i did almost no promo, and i don't know yet the selling of itunes and Amazon Mp3.

the price to produce this tune is a number with 3 zeros after ... if you see what i mean .. .

so far, the already sold materials cover 0.17 % of this, lol ..

so i need to do a LOT of promo ... and posting on all the forums possible ... if anybody of you have any great ideas about how doing promo, it would be welcome. i'm unfortunatly a beginner in this, and play a bit better piano than being a commercial. and it's fusion music, so a very small audience.

thx !


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: My first jazz tune with Eric Marienthal, Will lee and Dave Weckl*

hello, didn't visited V.I.Control since 8 months now. i still didn't get back my ears, so, just to let know to people here that this tune i did with Will lee, marienthal, and Dave weckl is now available for free for listening and download.

Enjoy ! 

any comments are much appreciated. feel free to visit the other stuffs who are on my website if you want . thanks !

http://www.didiermartini.com


----------

